# yellow river help



## fox2601 (Sep 9, 2011)

wanting to go out in the morning to look for some largemouth, never fished yellow river before, curious if anyone has any tips on where to launch and maybe good spots to try, thanks for the help.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I would suggest guess lake in holt the river is down there but the fishing should be good. Can't go wrong with topwater early then maybe a spinnnerbait or worm later. Baby brush hogs are killer right now also trick worms will produce too. Suspending jerkbaits may also boat you a few...good luck!


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

down at the mouth...couyes landing. worms along the deeper banks, cranks, or put on a speck jig and fish the mouths for some white and speckled trout

basnbud


----------



## fox2601 (Sep 9, 2011)

thanks, I post tomorrow if I do anything.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

Well how did ya do?


----------



## fox2601 (Sep 9, 2011)

caught 2 maybe 12, 13 inches missed a few, first time on yellow so wasnt planning on wearing them out, did a lot of riding around. Tried to post pics but my computer is not letting me right now but it was a good doay just to be on the river.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

so where did you put in?


----------

